# Round Ligament Pain???



## frenchy

Has anyone experienced round ligament paing during their pregnancy??

What does it feel like and where do you get it?

Really worried as I've had this awful pain extending form my groin up into my right side since Tuesday. Gets worse when I move or sneeze.

Any ideas ladies :shrug:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Lol i posted a thread about this yesters as it didnt seem that common a question on here... Im in the same boat though...just feels like a dull ache nothing too painful just a constant stretching feeling along the bottom of my abdomen.. x


----------



## thelilbump

I had it for about a fortnight between 16-18 weeks (ish) to me it felt like a stabbin pain in my pelvis mid area, especially hurt when i stood, sat or walked too long.


----------



## poppy

I think I had this for a few weeks. It felt like stretchy pains from about by pelvis along the sides of my abdomen (mainly on the right side). It has eased off now and now I just get stretchy pains in my pelvis area when I walk a lot, walk upstairs or lift my knees up (i.e to put on boots or socks). I talked to my midwife and she just said that it was really common and it was just stretchy pains and it would come and go.


----------



## thelilbump

Is it any better today? :hugs:


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Ive got this.....!!!!! Im so glad this thread was posted....its quite painful....kinda feels like a chinese burn to me....the skin is so sore.... my bump was non-existent and now seems to be coming and boy do i feel it!! (will post a pic on Bumps soon)...

i put cream on but it doesnt work!!


----------



## gde78

Yeah I get this! Stretchy pulling feeling along the bottom of my bump! The lady I work with is really up on all things pregnancy related and she said it was ligaments stretching.


----------



## pocahontas35

That sounds like ligament stretching to me. I have it on and off, but sudden movements are very painful (sneezing, coughing, standing up from a sitting position). It will come and go as baby has growth spurts. It also has a tendency to get worse with each pg (you would think it would be the other way around!). Sorry you have it hun. I try to make sure I am in a good position when I feel a sneeze or cough coming on. One way to relieve it if it is constant is to spend some time in a pool. The water takes all the pressure off of your muscles.


----------



## frenchy

Thanks to all of you who replied about this awful damn pain!!

Basically, I went back to my GP yesterday as the pain hadn't subsided. I have been on antibiotics for 3 days now for a supected UTI (even though urine smple was clear)and the GP sent me straight to the labour ward!!!

They checked me and baby over and they now think that it is indeed ligament related, combined with a lot of pushing and shoving going on 'down there' which could be irritating my bladder and giving symptoms similar to an infection.

Saw a midwife & obstetrician who gave me all clear to go on holiday :happydance: and just told me to take it easy and take paracetamol.

So there you go. Still in loads of pain in my side although I did manage to 'struggle' to Ikea this morning. I guess the pain is more bearable now I know it's nothing serious.

My sympathy goes to anyone who's getting this as it's a bitch!!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Finally I may have an answer! I have painful stretching in my abdomen and it hurts to walk, bend and turn in bed. I've heard though it might be due to a UTI. I've had traces of them in my urine pretty much through my whole pregnancy but aren't they dangerous to baby?


----------



## frenchy

Bexy: As far as I'm aware, UTI's are only dangerous if left untreated as they may develop into more serious kidney infections. If you do have a UTI ther are antibiotics that are safe to take but obviously you would need to get that confirmed by an obstetrician (Which is what they did with me in the hospital on Tuesday).

I see you're in Liverpool..not too far from me. I live on the Wirral but am from Liverpool.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I live on the wirral too :) where abouts are you? I've not been given any antibiotics as I had no physical symptoms but it's still there. It can't be dangerous can it? Otherwise the MW would've done something about it


----------



## frenchy

I'm in Bromborough, what about you??

If you say that they have found something in your urine then I think you should get it checked out but it sounds like the pain you describe is similar to mine.

I thought I was dying at the beginning of this week, the pain was so bad but the midwife told me yesterday that she's seen people reduced to tears with ligament pain! I have to brace myself if I feel a sneeze coming on!

I see you're due tomorrow!!! OMG how exciting!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I'm in Heswall :) I have to wake up when I need to turn over in bed because otherwise I am in sooo much pain! Yeah due tomorrow but she won't be here tomorrow, stubborn little madam! How far gone are you?


----------



## frenchy

I'm 21 weeks so still some way to go yet!

I also have serious pain turning over in bed. Have found myself gripping the mattress in order to get some leverage:rofl:

At least you know that if it is ligamnet pain, it will all be over with very soon! Apparently, it's meant to disappear after birth...so at least you'll have that to look forward to!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

yay! and I do that on my mattress lol I grip the edge and push/pull myself over. Takes me about 3/4 turns to get all the way over! 

Ooh 21 weeks, you know the sex yet?


----------



## frenchy

Had my scan last week and found out it's a girl.

We didn't have a preference but didn't expect it!! Can now get on with palnning the nursery etc...very exciting :happydance:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww fab. I wasn't bothered but I think I secretly wanted a girl. You can dress them up like little dolls and they like pink and girly things and boys like mud lol


----------



## frenchy

I never really saw myself as the Mum of a girl but now its happened, I can't wait!

I resisted buying anything up to now but ended up in Next this morning and bought a little set of three sleepsuits...all in pink!

I am going to try to stay fairly neutral for the nursery though as I don't want pink overload!


----------



## Brockie

i have had this past couple days (sorry for old thread) its very uncomfortable!

was worried it may be something more serious but seem to have all the symptoms, moving in bed, getting up and turning too quick all result in this dull pain, its not unbearable just feel like im hobling around like im 8 months gone!!!

anyone else had this? saw midwife this week and she agreed just stretching and should pass in a few weeks - i hope so!!!!:cry:


----------



## happigail

old thread but omg this is it ligaments is it UTI is my life right now :( waiting for wee results on Monday but hoping so much its ligament pain.


----------

